# Años: en 2020 / en el 2020 / en el año 2020 - de 2020 / del 2020



## seemore

Desde que dejamos el siglo XX atrás tengo problemillas de redacción con los años. He intentado buscar la información en la RAE pero no la encuentro. ¿Cuál sería la opción correcta, "en 2020", "en el 2020", "en el año 2020", "el 2020", etc.?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

A mí me parecen todas perfectamente 'correctas'. No veo dónde está el problema. Sí que es cierto que expresiones del tiopo "en 2020" pueden sonar raras al principio, pero supongo que nos iremos acostumbrando a utilizar los años del presente siglo en combinaciones abreviadas, que son las más cómodas.


----------



## seemore

Gracias


----------



## MVLL

*Este libro se publico en el año 2006 en México, cuando...*

La palabra "año" creen que haría bien si la elimino, pues habría redundancia al ponerla junto a "2006". Esto me siembra algunas dudas, espero me puedan ayudar a resolverla, gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que puedes decirlo de las dos formas. 

Antes del año 2000 decíamos "en el año de 1999" o simplemente "en 1999". Ahora como que no queda lo de "año de 2006", ¿verdad?


----------



## lady jekyll

Aquí, en España, se dice con frecuencia "en el año XXXX" (no es para nada redundante) o "en XXX"; y curiosamente, aquí es incorrecto decir "en el año *de* XXXX".

Saludos


----------



## Metzaka

Creo que no afectará en lo absoluto el que la suprimas. Se concluyé que te refieres al año.
Salu2


----------



## Azrael_1

En Colombia tampoco usamos "el año *de *XXXX", simplemente "en el año XXXX" o "en XXXX".
Así: 
En 2008 crecieron las importaciones.
El año 2005 será recordado por la crisis que afectó al sector.


----------



## Sofbof

Hola.

se dice *el año 2006* o *en el año 2006* pasó ....?


----------



## uski

En el año 2006 pasó...


----------



## Grabarnagus

Se dice:

Hay que saber que en _el año _1820 O [...] en 1820


----------



## Pinairun

Grabarnagus said:


> Se dice:
> 
> Hay que saber que *en el año 1820* O [...] *en 1820*


 

De las dos formas está bien. 
En el DPD:


> b) La preposición _en_ antecede a la indicación del mes: _Estamos en mayo;_ o del año, si este no va acompañado del mes: *Nació en 1978.* Hoy debe evitarse, por arcaico, el uso de _en_ inmediatamente delante del día del mes: _La ley se aprobó en 3 de mayo;_ lo normal, en estos casos, es usar el artículo: _La ley se aprobó el 3 de mayo_.
> c) La preposición _de_ se emplea entre la mención del día y el mes, y entre la del mes y el año: _Murió el_ _15 de julio de 1957_. También se usa la preposición _de_ cuando se antepone al nombre del mes la palabra _mes: Estamos en el mes de septiembre._ No es necesaria esta preposición si se antepone a la expresión numérica del año la palabra _año,_ aunque en estilo literario o formal se pone a veces: _*Murió en el año* (de) *1974*_*.*


 
Saludos


----------



## maiku83

también se puede decir en la primavera del 1820 si ya es obvio que se refiere a un año.


----------



## ManPaisa

maiku83 said:


> también se puede decir en la primavera del 1820 si ya es obvio que se refiere a un año.



Del DPD:


> *c) * A partir del año 2000, la novedad que supuso el cambio de millar explica la tendencia mayoritaria inicial al uso del artículo: _Fui al Caribe en el verano del 2000_ o _La autovía estará terminada en el 2010._
> Sin embargo, en la datación de cartas y documentos no son tan marcadas las fluctuaciones antes señaladas y se prefiere, desde la Edad Media, el uso sin artículo: _14 de marzo de 1420_. Por ello, se recomienda mantener este uso en la datación de cartas y documentos del año 2000 y sucesivos: _4 de marzo de 2000_. Esta recomendación no implica que se considere incorrecto, en estos casos, el uso del artículo: _4 de marzo del 2000._ Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año,_ resulta obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000_.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

¡Hola!
He leído esta oración en "El País":
"Esta erupción del volcán Galeras es la décima que se registra en los que va de año."
No puedo comprender qué significa "en los que va de año".


----------



## Alemanita

En lo_ que va de(l) año significa: hasta ahora, hasta la fecha que tenemos hoy, en el transcurso de este año.

He puesto 'de(l)' porque tengo la duda de que debería ser así pero no lo sé.

Esperemos a los nativos.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

> En lo_ que va de(l) año


Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que debe de haber alguno fallo en la frase original. Bueno, sí que esperemos a los nativos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Es como dice Alemanita, sobra la s de "los": en lo que va de año. 
Lo habitual es "en lo que va *de *año", pero tampoco sería incorrecto con "del", o incluso "en lo que va de este año", "en lo que va del presente año"...


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Manuel Lucero. 

Te dejo dos enlaces aquí en los que va esa expresión  traducida al ruso, espero que también te sirva de ayuda.


en lo que va de año

http://www.diccionario.ru/cgi-bin/d...ase=general&vkb=0&srchstart=0&srchstartpage=0


en lo que va del año

http://www.diccionario.ru/cgi-bin/d...base=general&newinput=1&l=es&prefbase=general


_______________________
Saludos


----------



## Manuel Lucero

¡Muchas gracias por eso, kunvla! Me parece un diccionario bueno. No sabía de él.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Lo habitual es "en lo que va *de *año", pero tampoco sería incorrecto con "del",...


Hola:
Tengo presente que la frase apareció en "El País"... sólo comento que, por aquí, la forma habitual es "en lo que va *del* año".


----------



## Vizzio

Hola!... queria saber si pueden decirme que frase es la correcta:

A don Carlos Cabrera lo conocí en el 2004, en la presentación de mi primer show.

o

A Don Carlos Cabrera lo conocí en 2004, en la presentación de mi primer show.

Gracias por sus comentarios!

vizzio


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola, vizzio:
Copio un vínculo a El Cajetín de la Lengua: *¿2000, el 2000?*
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Por lo menos en Chile, lo correcto es _en 2004_; sin el artículo. Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto. No veo la razón de agregar el artículo si hasta el año 1999 no lo hacíamos: "_Lo conocí en 1999_".

Saludos.


----------



## Bostru

Aquí la mayoría de las veces dicen 'el 2000', pero escrito sí lo usan mucho sin artículo. La construcción correcta, según tengo entendido por la RAE, es la que NO tiene artículo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De la Sección de Preguntas Frecuentes de la RAE:

*De 2007 o del 2007*
  En la datación de cartas y documentos, el uso prefiere desde la Edad Media expresar los años sin artículo:
_8 de enero de 1681
  En Toledo, a 19 de diciembre de 1999._
  Esta es, por tanto, la fórmula recomendada en el caso de la datación de cartas y documentos para indicar los años a partir del 2000: 
_Quito, 9 de abril de 2007_
  Esta recomendación no implica que se considere incorrecto utilizar el artículo en estos casos:
_Quito, 9 de abril del 2007_
  Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año,_ resulta obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000._
  Cuando se menciona el año 2000 o los años sucesivos en un texto, fuera de las fórmulas utilizadas en la datación de cartas y documentos, se tiende, en el habla espontánea, a usar el artículo delante del año:
_Este documento fue revisado en febrero del 2002._
_La inauguración está prevista para el 2008._
  Pero también es posible, en estos casos, el uso sin artículo:
_Este documento fue revisado en febrero de 2002.
  La inauguración está prevista para 2008._

Del DPD_:_
*4.* En relación con el uso del artículo _el_ (y, en consecuencia, de la contracción _del)_ delante de la expresión de los años, hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:
*a) *Del año 1 al 1100 es más frecuente el empleo del artículo, al menos en la lengua hablada: _Los árabes invadieron la Península en el 711._ Pero no faltan abundantes testimonios sin artículo en la lengua escrita: _«Ya en 206 a. de J. C. tiene lugar la fundación de Itálica»_ (Lapesa _Lengua_ [Esp. 1942]).
*b) *Del año 1101 a 1999 es claramente mayoritario el uso sin artículo: _Los Reyes Católicos conquistaron Granada en 1492, _si bien no dejan de encontrarse ejemplos con artículo: _«Nací en el 1964»_ (RdgzJuliá _Cruce_ [P. Rico 1989]). Si se menciona abreviadamente el año, suprimiendo los dos primeros dígitos, es obligatorio el empleo del artículo: _En el 92 se celebraron las Olimpiadas de Barcelona_.
*c) *A partir del año 2000, la novedad que supuso el cambio de millar explica la tendencia mayoritaria inicial al uso del artículo: _Fui al Caribe en el verano del 2000_ o _La autovía estará terminada en el 2010._
Sin embargo, en la datación de cartas y documentos no son tan marcadas las fluctuaciones antes señaladas y se prefiere, desde la Edad Media, el uso sin artículo: _14 de marzo de 1420_. Por ello, se recomienda mantener este uso en la datación de cartas y documentos del año 2000 y sucesivos: _4 de marzo de 2000_. Esta recomendación no implica que se considere incorrecto, en estos casos, el uso del artículo: _4 de marzo del 2000._ Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año,_ resulta obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000_.


----------



## LeaM

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola foreros:

Entiendo que en terminos generales "de 2012" o "del año 2012" es lo más correcto para escribir una fecha (de acuerdo al DPD). ¿Pero sigue la misma regla si se refiere a la *clase* *de 2012* (o sería la *clase del 2012*)?

Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Vivi Q

Hi:
Yo diría: La clase del 2012.
Cheers


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo diría _la clase de 2012_, así como diría _la clase de 1988_, no _del 1988_ (que no creo que nadie diga).


----------



## Pinairun

Del DPD, fecha, punto 4.



> En relación con el uso del artículo _el_ (y, en consecuencia, de la contracción _del)_ delante de la expresión de los años, hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:
> 
> a) Del 1 al 1100...
> b) Del año 1101 a 1999...
> c) A partir del año 2000, la novedad que supuso el cambio de millar explica la tendencia mayoritaria inicial al uso del artículo: _Fui al Caribe en el verano del 2000_ o _La autovía estará terminada en el 2010._
> 
> Sin embargo, en la datación de cartas y documentos...


 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> la tendencia mayoritaria *inicial *al uso del artículo:



Creo que se dio porque veníamos _del 99, el 98, el 97.._.(sin _mil novecientos)_

Pero pienso que no es tan fuerte ahora esa tendencia.


----------



## LeaM

Les agradezco a todos sus comentarios.

Como mi traducción es una carta, entiendo que el DPD está diciendo que _de _es preferible. 

Sin embargo, como el DPD no menciona un sustantivo (como _clase_), sino una fecha completa, estoy un poco confudida : (

Como les repito, no es mi idioma, y puede ser que no lo estoy entendiendo bien .


----------



## ManPaisa

Usa _de 2012_.  
No te vas a equivocar, te lo aseguro, aunque Pina trate de confundirte.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Usa _de 2012_.
> No te vas a equivocar, te lo aseguro, aunque Pina trate de confundirte.


 
Haz caso de ManPaisa, pero solo en lo de  "_de 2012"_. 

En lo demás, no. Que solo quiere enredar.


----------



## LeaM

Hola ManPaisa y Pinairun:

Muchas gracias por toda su ayuda. 

Ya no estoy ni enredada ni confundida .

Saludos


----------



## gimishe

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​Hola, tengo una duda. A veces encuentro expresiones como "del 2010" o "de 2010", y también "en el 2010" o "en 2010" y quisiera saber cuáles son correctas.
Ejemplo: Hoy es 4 de mayo de 2010
Hoy es 4 de mayo del 2010
En el 2010 me caso
En 2010 me caso

O será correcto escribir: En el año 2010 me caso.

Gracias.


----------



## Peón

gimishe said:


> Hola, tengo una duda. A veces encuentro expresiones como "del 2010" o "de 2010", y también "en el 2010" o "en 2010" y quisiera saber cuáles son correctas.
> Ejemplo: Hoy es 4 de mayo de 2010
> Hoy es 4 de mayo del 2010
> En el 2010 me caso. Se entiende: "En el (año) 2010 me caso."
> En 2010 me caso  ??? Creo que está correcta. Opinarán mejor los expertos.
> 
> O será correcto escribir: En el año 2010 me caso.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Anemoah

Siguiendo la misma regla que has puesto de "en el (año) X" también sería correcta la frase "hoy es 4 de mayo del (año) 2010" ¿no?

Te copio aquí lo que dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas en cuanto al tema del astículo:

*4.*  En relación con el uso del artículo _el_ (y, en consecuencia, de  la contracción _del)_ delante de la expresión de los años, hay que  tener en cuenta lo siguiente:
*a) * Del año 1 al 1100 es  más frecuente el empleo del artículo, al menos en la lengua hablada: _Los  árabes invadieron la Península en el 711._ Pero no faltan abundantes testimonios  sin artículo en la lengua escrita: _«Ya en 206 a. de J. C. tiene lugar  la fundación de Itálica»_ (Lapesa _Lengua_ [Esp. 1942]).
*b) *  Del año 1101 a 1999 es claramente mayoritario el uso sin artículo: _Los  Reyes Católicos conquistaron Granada en 1492, _si bien no dejan de  encontrarse ejemplos con artículo: _«Nací en el 1964»_ (RdgzJuliá _Cruce_  [P. Rico 1989]). Si se menciona abreviadamente el año, suprimiendo los  dos primeros dígitos, es obligatorio el empleo del artículo: _En el 92 se celebraron las  Olimpiadas de Barcelona_.
*c) * A partir del año 2000,  la novedad que supuso el cambio de millar explica la tendencia  mayoritaria inicial al uso del artículo: _Fui al Caribe en el verano del 2000_ o _La autovía  estará terminada en el  2010._
Sin  embargo, en la datación de cartas y documentos no son tan marcadas las  fluctuaciones antes señaladas y se prefiere, desde la Edad Media, el uso  sin artículo: _14 de marzo de 1420_. Por ello, se recomienda  mantener este uso en la datación de cartas y documentos del año 2000 y  sucesivos: _4 de marzo de 2000_. Esta recomendación no implica que  se considere incorrecto, en estos casos, el uso del artículo: _4 de  marzo del 2000._  Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año,_ resulta  obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000_.
*5.* Los años anteriores o  inmediatamente posteriores al nacimiento de Jesucristo se acompañan de  las abreviaturas _a. de J. C., a. de C., a. J. C. _o_ a. C._  (‘antes de (Jesu)Cristo’) y _d. de J. C., d. de C., d. J. C. _o_  d. C._ (‘después de (Jesu)Cristo’): _211 a__. C., 123 d. C. _No  deben expresarse los años anteriores a Cristo mediante la colocación de  un signo menos delante del año: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_En -202 Escipión derrotó a Aníbal_.
*6.*  En la datación de cartas y documentos es frecuente que, antes de la  fecha, se mencione también el lugar en que se escriben. En estos casos,  se pone coma entre el lugar y la fecha: _Quito, 21 de febrero de 1967;  Firmado en Madrid, a 3 de enero de 2003._ También se escribe coma  entre el nombre del día de la semana y la indicación del día, mes y año:  _Hoy es sábado, 18 de agosto de 2001_.
*7.* Es incorrecto  escribir con punto la expresión numérica de los años: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_1.992, _



_2.003_.


----------



## Neretva

No. No se utiliza así en las fechas. Está prohibido!!  4 de mayo de 1999, de 2000 de 2004, .... Date cuenta que no está la preposición DE, en el ejemplo que tú pones.

Pero sí puedes decir, es el hombre del año, este vino es del año 2010 , porque preguntas ¿De qué año es?  Pero dices ¿En qué año estamos?

Queda claro????


----------



## Anemoah

No, no queda claro.
Por más que leo lo que dice el DPD no veo que esté prohibido usar el artículo determinado delante del año. Que se use la preposición _de _o _en _da exactamente lo mismo, o eso entiendo yo.


----------



## Neretva

Pos, siento muxo que no lo entiendas, pero te aconsejaría algún manual de estilo, a fin de cuentas en en DRAE viene *muerciélago* y *murciégalo**.* Así que, hay que ser un poquito crítico con él. De todas formas, veces es mejor aceptarlo y dejar de marearlo.


----------



## gimishe

Gracias por los aportes, pero ¿en qué otro texto, ademas del DPD, puedo confiar?


----------



## Neretva

el DPD está mucho mejor que el DRAE, pero a veces hay que recurrir a otro tipo de manuales. siempre es mejor el DPD que el DRAE


----------



## Peón

Neretva said:


> No. No se utiliza así en las fechas. Está prohibido!! 4 de mayo de 1999, de 2000 de 2004, .... Date cuenta que no está la preposición DE, en el ejemplo que tú pones.
> 
> Pero sí puedes decir, es el hombre del año, este vino es del año 2010 , porque preguntas ¿De qué año es? Pero dices ¿En qué año estamos?
> 
> Queda claro????


 
También está prohibido no usar los signos de interrogación y admiración al comienzo de la frase, y sin embargo se hace.
Muchos de los usos que se incluyen en la consulta me parecen absolutamente válidos.
¿Queda claro?
Saludos


----------



## nani pua

Hola a tod@s, les agradezco su ayuda para saber cuál forma es la correcta.


Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Puedes usarlas todas. Yo prefiero _noviembre del 2012_.


----------



## nani pua

Muchas gracias, XiaoRoel, por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Aviador

Yo prefiero _noviembre de 2012_, sin artículo. Me agrada la coherencia con la forma usada en casi todo el milenio anterior; más bien me desagrada la incoherencia con ella. Ésta es la forma preferida en el lenguaje culto y en la prensa de Chile.


----------

